# Extramural or part-time study - which is correct in Australia ?



## DziubekR6 (Mar 3, 2013)

Hi.

I have a question about "extramural studies". Do you have something like that in Australia ? In Poland we have one kind of studies from Monday to Friday (this is probably just Full-Time studies in English), and the second kind only at weekends. Both have exactly the same courses and amount of hours and they are of course at the same University, but these that are at weekends, last longer (usually 1 or 2 semester). There is no more differences.

There are different names of such kind of studies on the Internet, sometimes I see "extramural studies", and sometimes "part-time studies". I wrote "extramural studies" on my CV but I am not sure of it. Which name is correct in Australia?


----------

